# puppy match tomorrow



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not know a thing about handling. I am going to take Heidi tomorrow -- nope, today for fun, and see how she fares in the conformation ring. I can just imagine myself trotting behind her. What a trip! 

I'll try anything once. 

I went through an agility class with Jenna, we chased sheep with Babsy, I want to try the sleeve with someone (just not too sure who I want under the sleeve). I'm doing straight obedience with MahaRushie. I taught Arwen to run alongside my bike. 

One would think I would lose weight!!!! No such luck!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Good Luck to you!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We took first in our class and best in breed and went second in group. 

I was awful though. I need a handling class. I also need to start a puppy out showing and not take an eighteen month old bitch in the ring for the first time. She did not try to eat the judge or anything, but trying to stack her was practically impossible, and showing her teeth was interesting, and figuring out when to walk and when to run, and how to pay attention to the judge and the dog gave me trouble. My friend figures in another twenty shows. I figure I will be dead by then. 

I will practice stacking her and maybe show her in Madison this summer.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Congrats! That's exciting!

I have found no matter what I do I am just not good at handling my own dogs. I need to get some lessons from Daphne


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote: I have found no matter what I do I am just not good at handling my own dogs. I need to get some lessons from Daphne


Ok. Lessons at my house when I get moved. Sometime this summer. Everyone is invited, and we can swim in the pool afterwards. Just watch out for Tag in the pool!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: We took first in our class and best in breed and went second in group.


Congrats!!!!!


----------

